# Sour Diesel



## Richy-B (Aug 1, 2007)

:holysheep: I finally got my hands on some thrilla!  Sour Diesel!  Anybody else had any! Just to let you know it is one of the best strains I've ever tasted! The high is incredible!!!!!!:holysheep:


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 1, 2007)

Amazing stuff isn't it


----------



## ballin3535 (Aug 1, 2007)

Where can you obtain the strain sour disel?


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 1, 2007)

New York City


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

honestly i haven't heard of it. me i want nightshade


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Me I wont to find the strain DOG **** for my next year outdoor gurrila grow.


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 1, 2007)

I also got some Jack Herer the same time I got the Sour Diesel. I was looking at another sight and they were selling seeds and they were calling it Jack Horror. They listed the right strans mixed together to form Jack Herer but they called it Jack Horror. That's wrong correct? My Cannabible shows me and tells me it's Herer also. Don't know if I want to get seeds from them?
 If your wondering how I obtained them I'm loaded$.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 1, 2007)

MM Diesel is some good weed. Very great stuff  I was thinking of making that my first indoor grow. I've grown outdoors for three years but i think i'll do an indoor grow sometime. Whenever i decide to put some good moneys worth into growing materials for indoor. I'd like to get top quality stuff and everything i need and then give it ago instead of buying piece by piece. I think it'd be a good grow 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

i am growing some east coast diesel right now.week 7 into flowering.this morning i took acouple little buds off it and nuked them a little to help dry them.Man,I got really high.I cant wait until its all done being cured.Then it is smoke till you choke.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 1, 2007)

Yup really great weed. Gotta love the diesel. Good luck with the rest of the growing bro! 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

I want some of that!!!


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I want some of that!!!


I bet you do!!!


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

Seems like you have been with out weed for awhile there mom.How is your grow coming?


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 2, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Me I wont to find the strain DOG **** for my next year outdoor gurrila grow.


 
I just got a hook up on the Dog "shhh" strain. I am looking for Grand daddy purple or a really good purple strain. Any seedbanks you guys know of??

Stunzeed..


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 2, 2007)

I just grew a strain called Dog......it's Diesel x Haze......really good stuff......the yield is a little less than the Diesel though.....I am growing straight Diesel for the 3rd time right now......THey'll be done in about 7-8 more weeks......       I was wondering............ Does anyone know where I might find information on Diesel (or any strain for that matter) like a strain profile database with information like IS it better to top a specific strain or to let it go........ And also, is it a high nute strain or does it do well with just a little nutes.......is it pest resistant......how many weeks flower.....is it  one of those strains that gets bigger and stronger if you let it go an extra week or so.....   All Kinds of information like this--------BUT ON ALL THE STRAINS........ Does anyone get what I'm saying?!? Or better yet, does anyone know where I might find A) The information on Diesel or B) A Giant Encyclopedia book or webpage with all kindsa extensive info on all the strains..........................snargleflip!
Itvo


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 2, 2007)

does ne one know where i can find some seeds for either an oz kush or an la confidential?


----------



## WHITEWIDOW66 (Aug 3, 2007)

I just woke this moring and found 7g of nyc diesel and 3.5g of collie gum lyeing in my hall way from mr postie lol it was like getting a big check 

im smoking the NYC D now....... and id say its probliy 1 of the nice,s smokes ive had yet the collie gum looks dull in colour and it dont look to good but the smoke is ex. gear any 1 else tryed this strange looking hash


----------

